# September Art Thread



## chilango (Sep 2, 2010)

I couldn't find one for August, so how about one for September?

I haven't done much over the Summer mind.


----------



## chilango (Sep 2, 2010)

A random drawing, the start of a prelim sketch for a new painting and a picture of an elephant done on my holidays!


----------



## madzone (Sep 2, 2010)

Reminds me a little bit of this quick one I just did of the chair.


----------



## chilango (Sep 2, 2010)

I love drawing with scribbles.


----------



## wayward bob (Sep 2, 2010)

must draw more.


----------



## madzone (Sep 2, 2010)

chilango said:


> I love drawing with scribbles.


 

Me too



wayward bob said:


> must draw more.



Me too


----------



## chilango (Sep 2, 2010)

Well, I've just finished the drawing of riot cops (I'm thinking of putting some riot cops in my next big painting, so I'm doing a few sketches first to see...)

I have to admit I was getting bored by the end of it, and it only took me an hour or two.

I have no patience


----------



## madzone (Sep 2, 2010)

I've got 60+ drawings to do of rooms and three weeks to do it. I hate drawing straight lines


----------



## chilango (Sep 2, 2010)

Why so many drawings of rooms?


----------



## madzone (Sep 2, 2010)

It's the summer project. Three different rooms drawn in three different ways. One observed, one reinvented, one I can't remember.


----------



## chilango (Sep 2, 2010)

Ooh. Sounds typical!


----------



## madzone (Sep 2, 2010)

Last year it was dogs. I think I got a lucky escape


----------



## heinous seamus (Sep 3, 2010)

Did a quick landscape this afternoon:


----------



## chilango (Sep 7, 2010)

Another prep sketch. this time in watercolour:


----------



## chilango (Sep 7, 2010)

..and another sketch from my holidays.


----------



## heinous seamus (Sep 13, 2010)

chilango said:


> Another prep sketch. this time in watercolour:


 
Looks good. What are you going to do the final painting with?


----------



## chilango (Sep 13, 2010)

Acrylic on canvas, maybe with oil bar for scribbles on the top. About 1m square. I started it last week. Going well. Should be done later this week!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 13, 2010)

My sketch got rained on last night. Can't decide if it's hippie chic, or just pigeon shit crap. I'll scan it and post it up now.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Sep 13, 2010)

I've neglected the art thread and feel suitably ashamed. i am going to do something for it. Today.
Just going to the shop first...


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 13, 2010)




----------



## heinous seamus (Sep 13, 2010)

I've been working on a still life...


----------



## chilango (Sep 13, 2010)

Stanley Edwards said:


>



I'd be tempted to put a bit of watercolour wash on top of that now (though avoid further bleeding).

Hve you got yerself a waterproof drawing pen yet? I would!


----------



## chilango (Sep 13, 2010)

heinous seamus said:


> I've been working on a still life...



I like the mustard and olives. Seems quite dark...is that just the photo?


----------



## chilango (Sep 13, 2010)

chilango said:


> Acrylic on canvas, maybe with oil bar for scribbles on the top. About 1m square. I started it last week. Going well. Should be done later this week!


 
Just finished it. I think.

Hopefully I'll photograph it tommorrow.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 13, 2010)

chilango said:


> I'd be tempted to put a bit of watercolour wash on top of that now (though avoid further bleeding).
> 
> Hve you got yerself a waterproof drawing pen yet? I would!


 
I usually use Lumicolor pens. This was with something that had 'dry safe' printed on it. I took that to mean waterproof, but it isn't. Someone will buy the sketch as it is for sure. I won't waste any more time on it.

Water colour washes over bleeding ink are extremely popular mind.


----------



## chilango (Sep 14, 2010)

So, here we go:

*Once Upon a Time...*
_acrylic and oil bar on canvas_
1m x 1m 

The photo doesn't do justice to the fluo paint, but I'm reasonably pleased with it. It's more "representational" than my usual full scale paintings. Normally I'm more abstracted and the application of paint is more violent and raw. This is a little restrained. I'm not 100% sure that I like the restraint in the brushwork here, but it's still satisfying.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 14, 2010)

Bold colours. I like it.


----------



## heinous seamus (Sep 14, 2010)

Love the colours!


----------



## heinous seamus (Sep 17, 2010)

I keep getting bristles on the canvas when I'm painting. Am I being too rough? Or are my brushes shit?


----------



## chilango (Sep 17, 2010)

what paint are you using?

my guess is shit. knackered or wrong brushes.

I paint very, very roughly and don't have this problem


----------



## chilango (Sep 17, 2010)

*Yesterday will be like Today*
_acrylic and oil on wood_
50 x 50 cm


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 17, 2010)

heinous seamus said:


> I keep getting bristles on the canvas when I'm painting. Am I being too rough? Or are my brushes shit?


 
Even the most expensive brushes lose bristles until they've been 'broken in'. I use cheapo shit for initial paint spreading, then finish with more expensive brushes. Pretty sure every painting I've finished has bristles and finger prints on it.


----------



## heinous seamus (Sep 17, 2010)

I should probably get some decent brushes; I'm currently using a £1.99 set my ma got me from Aldi


----------



## heinous seamus (Sep 17, 2010)

Do you sell your paintings Chilango?


----------



## keithy (Sep 17, 2010)

Heinous where do you live? Cass Art have got 75% off sale at the moment, loads of good brushes at cheapo prices


----------



## chilango (Sep 17, 2010)

heinous seamus said:


> Do you sell your paintings Chilango?


 
No. 

Not at the moment.

I used to very against the idea, y'know "commodifying my art" and all that.

Then  I got a bit of interest and few vague offers and I started thinking that if I sold a painting I could buy a new snowboard and things like that .

But at the moment, I want to hang on to most of them to try and put up a show somewhere before too long.

I've given a few away and donated a couple for charity auctions and stuff though...


----------



## Miss Caphat (Sep 22, 2010)

chilango said:


> Well, I've just finished the drawing of riot cops (I'm thinking of putting some riot cops in my next big painting, so I'm doing a few sketches first to see...)
> 
> I have to admit I was getting bored by the end of it, and it only took me an hour or two.
> 
> ...


 
reminds me so much of the video for Take On Me (by A-ha)  very nice


----------



## Miss Caphat (Sep 22, 2010)

Stanley Edwards said:


>


 
I like the splotches...purple rain, purple rain (was the theme 80's music this month?)


----------



## Miss Caphat (Sep 22, 2010)

madzone said:


> Reminds me a little bit of this quick one I just did of the chair.


 
that chair has a personality.
sadly, I cannot think of a reference to the 80's in it... next


----------



## Miss Caphat (Sep 22, 2010)

wayward bob said:


> must draw more.


 
How's everything going? sorry, I'm terrible with pm's


----------



## Miss Caphat (Sep 22, 2010)

I have done one painting since being at my grandmas for the last month and 1/2. It wasn't "finished" but it was a still life of fruits and they've mostly gone bad by now, and the more I look at it it does look ok as it is. I will have to submit it to the panel (you guys) for your thoughts. 

Will take pics tomorrow.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Sep 22, 2010)

heinous seamus said:


> I've been working on a still life...


 
now this one seems rather 60's to me.


----------



## heinous seamus (Sep 23, 2010)

Miss Caphat said:


> now this one seems rather 60's to me.


 
Is it the mustard? When my brother asked me why there was mustard lying out on the table and I said I was gonna paint it, he said 'do you think you're Andy Warhol?'

I just got an email about a painting course this weekend, for £33 they're gonna teach me about imprimatura and velatura. I'm thinking of going, I do really want to get better at oil painting.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Sep 23, 2010)

I have never heard of those 2 words! What do they mean? I don't think it's the mustard, but yes there is a warhol-esque feeling. You have stylized and abstracted the shapes so that the painting has a 2 dimensional yet compelling quality. Your apple seems to be floating a little though and I can't quite figure out why.


----------



## wayward bob (Sep 23, 2010)

Miss Caphat said:


> How's everything going? sorry, I'm terrible with pm's



not bad thanks for asking  everything went on hold for the summer (though i finished a cardi i'll wear to interview - presuming i get one - and a dress which was a practice for the interview dress) and i'm only getting back into it slowly. which reminds me i should be doing some background reading. 



Miss Caphat said:


> Your apple seems to be floating a little though and I can't quite figure out why.



it's the position of the shadow. each shadow's positioned slightly differently, which adds to the stylised/abstract/unreal feeling.


----------



## heinous seamus (Sep 23, 2010)

Miss Caphat said:


> I don't think it's the mustard, but yes there is a warhol-esque feeling. You have stylized and abstracted the shapes so that the painting has a 2 dimensional yet compelling quality. Your apple seems to be floating a little though and I can't quite figure out why.


 
I'd love to say it was all part of the plan but actually it just kinda turned out that way.



Miss Caphat said:


> I have never heard of those 2 words! What do they mean?



Imprimatura means something like 'first layer' and velatura means to give you painting an opaque glaze (so if you're painting a misty landscape or something)

I had never heard those words either. They're pretty old I guess, the guy who is taking the course is right into his Renaissance art.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Sep 23, 2010)

That sounds very cool, I would love to learn that.


----------



## chilango (Sep 24, 2010)

A quick sketch I did this lunchtime...still struggle with hands...


----------



## chilango (Sep 24, 2010)

another quick (15 minute) sketch from today. Not so happy with this one...the head/face went a bit wrong.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Sep 24, 2010)

Here is an abstract photograph.


----------



## chilango (Sep 27, 2010)

I realised that I hadn't worked in pencil for months and months, so I did this quick self-portrait this morning in my sketchbook.

A bit rough, but I forgot how nice it was sometimes to have the tonal control that pencil gives you....


----------



## wayward bob (Sep 27, 2010)

chilango said:


> ... I did this quick self-portrait this morning in my sketchbook...


 
 i take it you're not a morning person


----------



## chilango (Sep 27, 2010)

wayward bob said:


> i take it you're not a morning person



I've not had my coffee yet...


----------



## wayward bob (Sep 27, 2010)

sketching before coffee? now that's dedication


----------



## chilango (Sep 27, 2010)

wayward bob said:


> sketching before coffee? now that's dedication



I've had a cup of tea, and a "coffee" from the machine at work. But I don't get a _proper_ coffee 'till mid-morning.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Sep 27, 2010)

Chilango I like your Baconesque sketch.
You're really very good


----------



## keithy (Sep 27, 2010)

I want to do some drawing today. Somebody give me a theme


----------



## chilango (Sep 27, 2010)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Chilango I like your Baconesque sketch.
> You're really very good


 
Thanks!


----------



## chilango (Sep 27, 2010)

keithy said:


> I want to do some drawing today. Somebody give me a theme


 
Draw yourself.

It's always a good workout.


----------



## keithy (Sep 27, 2010)

Yeah I've been thinking I should just do that. Think I'll set aside a few hours this afternoon after I've had lunch. Feel well in the mood for a long drawing session


----------



## wayward bob (Sep 27, 2010)

must draw more.


----------



## keithy (Sep 27, 2010)

I'm trying to draw a little every day. Even if it's just a 5 min sketch. I can't say I've ever lasted longer than 4 days in a row though


----------



## chilango (Sep 27, 2010)

keithy said:


> I'm trying to draw a little every day. Even if it's just a 5 min sketch. I can't say I've ever lasted longer than 4 days in a row though


 
Buy a sketchbook. 

A5 size (or even A6).

A good one that will last.

Carry it around with you.

Try and draw something *everyday*. A quick sketch, a longer drawing, a watercolour , whatever. 

Write in it, jot down ideas for paintings, notes on stuff you see that's interesting around you.

Annotate your drawings with what goes wrong and what goes well.

Date your pages so you can see how much you do in any week/month/year.

You'll be amazed at your progress.

I used to hate being forced to keep a sketchbook when I was an Art student.

Now, I *love* my sketchbook.


----------



## keithy (Sep 27, 2010)

Well I have my workbooks, but yeah I'm wanting to buy a small book that I can carry round that's just for drawings.


----------



## chilango (Sep 27, 2010)

...on a roll!

I did another this lunchtime.

Not as dramatic a composition this time (post-coffee...)

Still a little wonky/distorted here and there, but hey ho.


----------



## wayward bob (Sep 27, 2010)

how long did they take you chilango? i usually get bored after about ten minutes.


----------



## chilango (Sep 27, 2010)

wayward bob said:


> how long did they take you chilango? i usually get bored after about ten minutes.


 
About 20 to 30 minutes each.

I get bored quickly too.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Sep 27, 2010)

You look like you're smirking 

I'm going to try to do some line drawings later, gave just been to the muybridge exhibition and was very good.
Made me want to take up photography 
Keithy, let's have an art day some time. You can draw me if you like


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Sep 27, 2010)

During the general election debates I did some really quick ink drawings of the tossers at the podiums. My vince cable actually looked like vince cable, I was quite happy with myself for that.


----------



## chilango (Sep 27, 2010)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> During the general election debates I did some really quick ink drawings of the roseate at the podiums. My vince cable actually looked like vince cable, I was quite happy with myself for that.


 
Ooh.

Post 'em up!


----------



## wayward bob (Sep 27, 2010)

dug out my sketch book 

lost momentum and got bored as usual, but at least i did something. i think i need to find a quicker medium than pencil. pencil sketches always take me forever, i think because i can do everything lightly before committing to it, so i just layer and layer very gradually - hardly ever rub stuff out - which leads to me running out of steam before i ever finish anything, and it usually ends up pretty flat.

still, i did it is the main thing, cheers for motivation art thread.


----------



## chilango (Sep 28, 2010)

wayward bob said:


> dug out my sketch book
> 
> lost momentum and got bored as usual, but at least i did something. i think i need to find a quicker medium than pencil. pencil sketches always take me forever, i think because i can do everything lightly before committing to it, so i just layer and layer very gradually - hardly ever rub stuff out - which leads to me running out of steam before i ever finish anything, and it usually ends up pretty flat.
> 
> still, i did it is the main thing, cheers for motivation art thread.



Try charcoal?


----------



## keithy (Sep 28, 2010)

or a nice big fat graphite pencil.

Or use washes to start.


----------



## wayward bob (Sep 28, 2010)

i have charcoal and graphite, in the past i've find them hard to use on small paper, but will give them another try  

can you explain "use washes to start" please keithy?


----------



## keithy (Sep 28, 2010)

wayward bob said:


> i have charcoal and graphite, in the past i've find them hard to use on small paper, but will give them another try
> 
> can you explain "use washes to start" please keithy?


 
a plain white piece of paper is a bit shit for drawing on sometimes, so you can block some tones in using watery paint washes. Or put a bit of texture down with masking tape and emulsion and stuff. Maybe use inks. Work into it all. Can be a quick way of making a start, and give you plenty to work on without obsessing over the pencil like you describe.


----------



## chilango (Sep 28, 2010)

Washes and (waterproof) pen is great for rough sketches!


----------



## invisibleplanet (Sep 28, 2010)

keithy said:


> I want to do some drawing today. Somebody give me a theme


 
transformations


----------



## keithy (Sep 28, 2010)

very gcse, invisibleplanet  tbf at the moment my drawings are pretty much at gcse level...


----------



## invisibleplanet (Sep 28, 2010)

keithy said:


> very gcse, invisibleplanet


 


> tbf at the moment my drawings are pretty much at gcse level...


when did you last draw, keithy?


----------



## keithy (Sep 28, 2010)

the other day


----------



## wayward bob (Sep 28, 2010)

thanks keithy i'll try that


----------



## chilango (Sep 28, 2010)

chilango said:


> Washes and (waterproof) pen is great for rough sketches!



Here's one I did this morning. An failed attempt at using wash and ink . Too much black in the background and indecision in the inking style however...I'll have another go later this afternoon.


----------



## keithy (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm doing a really god awful self-portrait  I will post a picture up later when bloke gets home, I don't have a cable for my stoopid phone.


----------



## chilango (Sep 28, 2010)

After this morning's failure (see above) I had another go at a pen drawing using hatching.

Not too bad, started off on the left side which went fine, but by the right hand side I was getting pretty bored and impatient. Hence the distortion.


----------



## keithy (Sep 28, 2010)

how come you don't put any background in your drawings?


----------



## chilango (Sep 28, 2010)

Worked on it a bit more...I think it's a _bit_ better now...


----------



## chilango (Sep 28, 2010)

keithy said:


> how come you don't put any background in your drawings?


 
Dunno.

Drawings are just for practise really.

My paintings and stuff have backgrounds that are part of the composition.


----------



## keithy (Sep 28, 2010)

I don't mean a decorative background. What are you practising? What I'm trying to say is... kind of... if drawing from observation then how can there be a floating head? The head doesn't exist without whatever is around it does it. Dunno.

I just gave up on mine, it's a massive pile of wank. It was going ok then it got cloudy so I got confused and messed it up


----------



## chilango (Sep 28, 2010)

Practising drawing heads?

Dunno.

I guess I've not been all that interested in the backgrounds.

I don't really do figurative paintings, but have some abstracted elements lumped together to make a point.


----------



## kabbes (Sep 28, 2010)

keithy said:


> if drawing from observation then how can there be a floating head? The head doesn't exist without whatever is around it does it. Dunno.


I'd never thought of it like that before.  That's really insightful.

That's one reason I'll never be an artist.  The other is a complete lack of talent, of course.


----------



## keithy (Sep 28, 2010)

it's the same with lines - it's really important to actually look and think about why that line is there. There isn't a black line around things - there are just other objects around it. I'm not explaining what I mean very well


----------



## chilango (Sep 28, 2010)

kabbes said:


> I'd never thought of it like that before.  That's really insightful.
> 
> That's one reason I'll never be an artist.  The other is a complete lack of talent, of course.


 
Of course the logical consequence of this train of thought could be...







As in:


The subject is always linked to what surrounds it.

But the picture stops somewhere

The idea that the artist frames their image

literally within the confines of the page/canvas

awareness of the canvas itself as object within painting

playing the boundaries of the canvas and it's surface..

..bingo!  Lucio Fontana and his slashed canvas.

It is a pretty important thing to consider i guess.


----------



## keithy (Sep 28, 2010)

Chilango, I really like your style, I loved the shouty pencil drawing you posted. I don't think one side of your face would be distorted on this recent one though if you had been using the background while you were looking. That's kind of why I asked. I wasn't saying you SHOULD have a background in there, but just curious


----------



## chilango (Sep 28, 2010)

keithy said:


> Chilango, I really like your style, I loved the shouty pencil drawing you posted. I don't think one side of your face would be distorted on this recent one though if you had been using the background while you were looking. That's kind of why I asked. I wasn't saying you SHOULD have a background in there, but just curious


 
Heh.

You're probably right.

Reminds me of the idea of negative space as an aid to drawing.


----------



## kabbes (Sep 28, 2010)

keithy said:


> it's the same with lines - it's really important to actually look and think about why that line is there. There isn't a black line around things - there are just other objects around it. I'm not explaining what I mean very well


 Yes you are, I know exactly what you mean.

I wish I had spent more time thinking about this stuff.  It's interesting.

But how you can you draw something without actually drawing it?  The implication is that you should never draw line, but that sounds like a nightmare.  It also sounds suspiciously like a philosophy...


----------



## keithy (Sep 28, 2010)

just draw what you see, not what you remember, Kabbes  Obviously sometimes there are lines in things, yeah, but a lot of the time it's just a difference in tone or colour. Not an actual line


----------



## chilango (Sep 28, 2010)

kabbes said:


> Yes you are, I know exactly what you mean.
> 
> I wish I had spent more time thinking about this stuff.  It's interesting.
> 
> But how you can you draw something without actually drawing it?  The implication is that you should never draw line, but that sounds like a nightmare.  It also sounds suspiciously like a philosophy...



Light and shadow.

When I teach portraits to the kids I draw lines on my face with felt-tip (and eyes on my forehead) to illustrate....


----------



## kabbes (Sep 28, 2010)

"Draw what you see" is itself an interesting statement, however.  Because what we see is most emphatically _not_ what is actually there.  Literally.  The brain doesn't have the "processing power" to be able to resolve that level of detail at that "frame rate" (for want of a better term).  So it uses all kinds of clever short-cuts.  This means that we see -- in part --  what we expect to see.  Again, I mean this literally.  It's really hard to throw away pre-conception because pre-conception is our filter that stops us being overwhelmed by images.

Personally, I seem to find this to be the case even more so than most people.  When I am asked what somebody looks like, I am normally completely unable to describe them.  I can describe their voice and their attitude, their personality or presence.  But I find it really hard to say anything about what they look like.  I exasperate the kabbess by being unable even to tell her what hair colour they have or if they wear glasses.  I think that it is this more than anything that makes me such a hopelessly bad artist.


----------



## chilango (Sep 28, 2010)

kabbes said:


> "Draw what you see" is itself an interesting statement, however.  Because what we see is most emphatically _not_ what is actually there.  Literally.  The brain doesn't have the "processing power" to be able to resolve that level of detail at that "frame rate" (for want of a better term).  So it uses all kinds of clever short-cuts.  This means that we see -- in part --  what we expect to see.  Again, I mean this literally.  It's really hard to throw away pre-conception because pre-conception is our filter that stops us being overwhelmed by images..


 
A very important point.

I'm teaching my kids about landscapes at the moment and what "conventions" (for the want of better word) we use to order the visual environment around us and how they can be used to make drawings/paintings understood in the same way (e.g.  perspective cooling and warming colours, fading to distance etc etc)


----------



## kabbes (Sep 28, 2010)

It's what is so fascinating about the great painters -- they really make you see the world as _they_ see it.  In fact, that rings a bell -- there's some quote about that, I think.  I might see if I can look it up...

It's also why, IMO, photography is ultimately crap.  It presents the world as it actually is rather that as the artist perceives it.  Hence it is dry and tasteless.


----------



## kabbes (Sep 28, 2010)

Aha, found it.  Inevitably it's a Heinlein quote -- he really did like to talk about art   It's the first bit I was thinking of, but the whole quotation bears repeating:



> Anybody can look at a pretty girl and see a pretty girl. An artist can look at a pretty girl and see the old woman she will become. A better artist can look at an old woman and see the pretty girl that she used to be. But a great artist-a master-and that is what Auguste Rodin was-can look at an old woman, protray her exactly as she is...and force the viewer to see the pretty girl she used to be...and more than that, he can make anyone with the sensitivity of an armadillo, or even you, see that this lovely young girl is still alive, not old and ugly at all, but simply prisoned inside her ruined body. He can make you feel the quiet, endless tragedy that there was never a girl born who ever grew older than eighteen in her heart...no matter what the merciless hours have done to her. Look at her, Ben. Growing old doesn't matter to you and me; we were never meant to be admired-but it does to them.


----------



## chilango (Sep 29, 2010)

This morning's drawing. 

Another variation of the same composition.

Still working on getting the expression just right. The eyes and mouth are still not quite right. So, still no background!

It's okay though...


----------



## madzone (Sep 29, 2010)

keithy said:


> Well I have my workbooks, but yeah I'm wanting to buy a small book that I can carry round that's just for drawings.


 
Shall I get you one from the Uni shop with UCF on it?


----------



## chilango (Sep 30, 2010)

Ok.

Perhaps my last of the month (although you never know...).

_Yet another_ pencil self-portrait. This time with a background (of sorts) just for Keithy!

I've been a bit obsessed with working on the pencil self-portraits this week but I _do_ think I've made progress with them. 

I'll do something completely different in October I hope.


----------



## kabbes (Sep 30, 2010)

I did not realise that these were self-portaits!

Doesn't it hurt to keep your mouth open for all that time?


----------



## chilango (Sep 30, 2010)

kabbes said:


> I did not realise that these were self-portaits!
> 
> Doesn't it hurt to keep your mouth open for all that time?


 
Yeah, they don't look like they're all of the same person, do they?

One reason why I keep doing them. It's a harsh test...

Still don't look like me.

Oh well.


----------



## kabbes (Sep 30, 2010)

They most certainly do all look like the same person -- I just didn't realise that the person was you!

I've never actually seen you, you see.


----------



## wayward bob (Sep 30, 2010)

i like that last one very much 

(i think i may have to work on my critical vocabulary if i want to make it to art school )


----------



## Miss Caphat (Oct 1, 2010)

well, just start with why do you like it?


----------



## madzone (Oct 1, 2010)

My art vocabulary is shit and I'm _at _art school


----------



## keithy (Oct 1, 2010)

I don't understand why people think there needs to be an 'art vocabulary'.


----------



## madzone (Oct 2, 2010)

keithy said:


> I don't understand why people think there needs to be an 'art vocabulary'.


 
I was thinking about this earlier (curse my fucking body clock ) We had an entire module on 'Fine Art Language' at the last place I was at. Yesterday however, during a group crit, the tutor said that we shouldn't be afraid to talk about our work in terms that are meaningful to us and to just tell it like it is. I think there's possibly an insecurity amongst some institutions that encourages people to speak about art like they've swallowed The Wanky Art Speak Thesaurus. I'm quite relieved that Falmouth doesn't seem to be like that (so far). Maybe by having its own language art gets elevated to something else. In reality though it's 'just art'


----------



## wayward bob (Oct 2, 2010)

i think tbf it was just bad wording on my part, i meant how to talk about art, rather than having special words for it. critical _thinking_ rather than vocab.


----------

